# Behringer's Such a Shitty Company



## narad (Mar 2, 2020)

Okay, putting aside the fact that they're just rereleasing other companies' designs, whether IP on those designs has properly expired or not, check this out:

https://www.musictech.net/news/is-this-how-behringer-responds-to-criticism/







The article sums it up but in short:

They made a pedal design just to mock a music journalist and synth creator, a whole video to go along with it, and then trademarked his name to potentially release a related product (whether they'd take the mockery to that level, or merely rip off his design and then mock him more by putting his name on the Behringer version, I'm not sure).

Link to a backup of the vid:
https://imgur.com/a/MSgtVwe


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 2, 2020)

Gross. 

Double gross for the 1930's Germany style graphics.


----------



## NotDonVito (Mar 2, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Double gross for the 1930's Germany style graphics.


mfw I saw that... yikes!


----------



## Avedas (Mar 3, 2020)

At least the Pussy Melter fit a theme and brand image, whether you felt it was offensive or not. This... thing is just weird.


----------



## Splenetic (Mar 3, 2020)

Wow. There's dumb, and then there's Behringer-dumb.

.....and to then double-down and say it's Pinocchio. Fucking hell man.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 3, 2020)

that's gonna be a yikes from me dawg.


----------



## Exchanger (Mar 3, 2020)

I didn't make the jewish caricatures connections but this is still despicable. Making a few jokes at one another's expense is one thing, trademarking said jokes and bullying competition is a different game.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 3, 2020)

Jesus. At some of these companies, is there at least not one normal adult who can intervene on something like this?

Also, as the article notes, Peter Kirn is the co-founder of MeeBlip who make awesome & affordable little synths _of their own design_. I hope that the exposure from this shit-show at least directs some business their way.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 3, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gross.
> 
> Double gross for the 1930's Germany style graphics.



Obergrupenfuhrer Behringer has a nice ring to it.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 3, 2020)

There I was thinking this would be a follow up thread to your 2290 about how they ruined TC.


----------



## Sogradde (Mar 3, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gross.
> 
> Double gross for the 1930's Germany style graphics.


I know this might be hard to grasp for you but not everything you disagree with is Nazi content.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2020)

Sogradde said:


> I know this might be hard to grasp for you but not everything you disagree with is Nazi content.



First of all, I never called anyone a Nazi. So any of that is just projection on your part. 

Regardless of intent (which is pretty dubious in context), the graphic is very reminiscent of post-WWI, German depictions of Jews. I'm not going to post that garbage here to compare. From all appearances you seem plenty informed of such.


----------



## akinari (Mar 3, 2020)

Wow


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 3, 2020)

Sogradde said:


> I know this might be hard to grasp for you but not everything you disagree with is Nazi content.



I honestly doubt every single questionable aspect about this "satirical illustration" wasn't quite deliberate, not to mention the incredibly douche move it is to file a trademark (they have dropped it as a consequence of this lovely idea backfiring). It really doesn't help the video was actually chock full of antisemitic blabber, which makes the choice of font even less than likely to be a mere coincidence. Even the "KIRN" bit reminds me of some... less than savory "DER JUDE" posters, with the same exact lettering and similar "twisted evil little dude with humongous nose" graphics. It can be a coincidence, but it's so much adding up it doesn't help people think it isn't. Nazis? I don't believe so. Using anti-semitic propaganda as inspiration to better get on Kirn's balls? Most likely true.


----------



## Aewrik (Mar 3, 2020)

I think this illustrates very well that people have lost the grasp on what a company is. How can an entity founded on the knowledge and common sense of many stoop so low?

Beyond lobbyist claiming that "companies are people too", the companies themselves seem to forget that just like their employees are supposed to represent the company, the company is supposed to represent their employees (or shareholders, as is mostly the unfortunate case...).

This brings shame on anyone who works at Behringer. Even disregarding the antisemitic inspiration, this is just despicable.


----------



## Sogradde (Mar 3, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> First of all, I never called anyone a Nazi. So any of that is just projection on your part.
> 
> Regardless of intent (which is pretty dubious in context), the graphic is very reminiscent of post-WWI, German depictions of Jews. I'm not going to post that garbage here to compare. From all appearances you seem plenty informed of such.


Yeah I'm sure the Nazi reference is totally not on your mind when you speak of german 1930 anti-jewish propaganda. Also lovely implications towards me.
People like you are the reason the political climate is so toxic in the west but I'm sure you'll find ways to spin this around to make it look like you have the moral high ground as you always do.


----------



## nickgray (Mar 3, 2020)

Hilariously, even their joke is a knockoff


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 3, 2020)

Guess I better put tape over the logo on my XR18s.


----------



## efiltsohg (Mar 3, 2020)

idk I'm 100% in favour of bullying journalists


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2020)

Sogradde said:


> Yeah I'm sure the Nazi reference is totally not on your mind when you speak of german 1930 anti-jewish propaganda. Also lovely implications towards me.
> People like you are the reason the political climate is so toxic in the west but I'm sure you'll find ways to spin this around to make it look like you have the moral high ground as you always do.



There's no moral high ground to have, you just don't seem to want to actually read what folks are saying, you just fall back on tropes of calling people Nazis, which absolutely no one is doing here, while projecting your own thoughts and insecurities.


----------



## vilk (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't know who the guy they're mocking is, but is he like really outwardly Jewish or something? Making Kosher pedals blessed by the rabbi? I guess I'm not familiar with the situation, but without context, I kinda feel you guys are stretching to see the antisemitism. Is Kirn even a Jewish last name? I've never met anyone named Kirn.

I think it's pretty unfair that Jews must be immediately associated with absolutely any and every rendition of a large nose. Some Jews have normal sized noses, you know. And there are plenty of gentiles rockin a monster ass ski slope face.

I'm usually pretty quick to call out racism when I see it... but I don't see it. I didn't listen to the audio in that video though, in case that's where the racism was?

Is it petty to mock someone who calls you out instead of taking the high road? Sure, I can agree with that.


----------



## Sogradde (Mar 3, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's no moral high ground to have, you just don't seem to want to actually read what folks are saying, you just fall back on tropes of calling people Nazis, which absolutely no one is doing here, while projecting your own thoughts and insecurities.


You sure are the thing between two buttcheeks.
(I didn't call you an asshole, stop projecting bro!)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2020)

Sogradde said:


> You sure are the thing between two buttcheeks.
> (I didn't call you an asshole, stop projecting bro!)



This is like trying to explain the difference between coincidence and irony to 3rd grader.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Mar 3, 2020)

It was a joke and Behringer apologized because so many people felt winy about it - which unfortunately is a very common thing these days. Behringer is a company like any other and has this dispute ongoing with Kirn (who is also a "special" character) since ages. Take it easy and don't make a mountain out of a molehill...


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 3, 2020)

Sogradde said:


> I know this might be hard to grasp for you but not everything you disagree with is Nazi content.



The article even mentions the anti-Semitic trope. As a German, you'd think you would be familiar with this. Did they stop teaching the Holocaust or did you stop listening?


----------



## Nicki (Mar 3, 2020)

Sogradde said:


> You sure are the thing between two buttcheeks.
> (I didn't call you an asshole, stop projecting bro!)


Judging by your pic, you sure are a person who hates gay people.
(I didn't call you homophobic, but your profile pic projects as much)


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 3, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Judging by your pic, you sure are a person who hates gay people.
> (I didn't call you homophobic, but your profile pic projects as much)


Probably not directly hate so much be completely clueless as to why most people don't use "gay" as negative term for the last....20 years or so, at least. Hate and ignorance are good friends, though.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 3, 2020)

Quit over-reacting guys, there isn't even a hook in that nose.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Mar 3, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> The article even mentions the anti-Semitic trope. As a German, you'd think you would be familiar with this. Did they stop teaching the Holocaust or did you stop listening?


Anti-Semitic propaganda used a toooootally different graphical approach. Very funny that Germans get accused of anti-semitism no matter what they do - that crap was never mentioned in any German article about this topic. And just for the record, I'm drinking an anti-semitic coffee while I'm writing this post on my anti-semitic smartphone. Which is actually from China, but you know ZEE GERMANS...


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 3, 2020)

Lemonbaby said:


> Anti-Semitic propaganda used a toooootally different graphical approach.



You are wrong.


----------



## Sogradde (Mar 3, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> You are wrong.


Prove it.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 3, 2020)

Do a Google Image search for German Anti-Semitic Illustrations and enjoy your history lesson. Your personal history lesson.


----------



## Sogradde (Mar 3, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> Do a Google Image search for German Anti-Semitic Illustrations and enjoy your history lesson. Your personal history lesson.


Go ahead and provide a picture that's similar to the one in the OP. Feel free to send it via PM if you're worried about being branded a Nazi by Max.


----------



## vilk (Mar 3, 2020)

.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2020)

vilk said:


> Hey! He didn't call anyone a Nazi! Remember??? You just made that up! He said _1930s Germany_. Quit projecting.



*sigh*

If I say an ESP Eclipse looks like a Les Paul, am I calling it a Gibson?


----------



## eggy in a bready (Mar 3, 2020)

I didn't even have to look at that graphic for one second to realize the antisemitic connotation

@Sogradde - willfully ignorant, or trolling bootlicker?


----------



## vilk (Mar 3, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> *sigh*
> 
> If I say an ESP Eclipse looks like a Les Paul, am I calling it a Gibson?


Just that it looks like one!

Nah, man. I get your point. There were almost certainly some 1930s German cartoonists who were _not_ sympathetic with the Nazi movement but still may have doodled using the same popular graphic motifs as the actually antisemitic Nazi propaganda artists. Hell, there were probably also some 1930s German cartoonists that _were_ antisemitic but still did not identify with the Nazi party for other political reasons.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2020)

vilk said:


> Just that it looks like one!



And it does look like one to many folks. 

That's the point. That it looks really bad, regardless of what the actual intent was. 

I think @Fred the Shred put it the best, that even a passing resemblance to something pretty well known and awful is a bad look, and while I doubt Uli Behringer is a neo-Nazi, he should be smart enough to realize this was a stupid thing to do and would have the potential to draw comparisons to a very dark part of his country's history. 

If you don't see it, that's fine. If you don't feel like clicking a couple links to get some context, that's also fine.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 3, 2020)

Jokes is definitely in poor taste but from the looks of it, Peter does an extremely bad job any time a Behringer product hits his desk. The cork sniffer stuff makes sense because it looks like he doesn't even review the product in question and recommends vastly more expensive (new or price inflated vintage gear) instead.

It would be obnoxious to send a guy over a dozen synths for reviews, only for him to not ever bother actually reviewing the product. I can see how they finally got fed up... so fed up with they did this bizarre and #problematic little campaign here. Extremely poor judgment but hey.

Things I know for sure #1 yeah sure Behringer makes copies but they do a very good job of it and bring great tones to reasonable price points #2 synths are hilariously overpriced and vintage synths are complete garbage, so hopefully Behringer keeps doing what they're doing and ignores the snobs. TBH I would expect some of these guys are getting mad at Behringer releases because it tanks the resale value of gear they already own.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 3, 2020)

Is the guy they are making fun of Jewish? From the cork sniffing stuff, all the mention of wine, and the faux French accent, I thought the guy must be French. I thought the long nose was for sniffing that row of corks but maybe I'm reading too much into it. I don't know the guy they are making fun of and I don't know what the beef is between them.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 3, 2020)

I am almost as flabbergasted by people somehow correlating people saying "man, reusing that kind of shit is really low" to "ARE YOU CALLING GERMANS NAZIS?!" as I am by Uli's poor decision making in this ordeal.

I don't think any sane individual would compare modern day Germany to what it was in WW II. I don't think any sane person would think the regime was supported by every single German hivemind style, and we all know what happened to those who openly showed their disapproval, Germans or not. Authoritary repression and propaganda are typical means to keep the country's populace in check in such a regime, and even without the Nazi moniker attached to it, many a European country was ruled by dictators then, my own included, and let's say the disagreeing parties did well to not come out in the open even suggesting it - State Police worked on the principle "dois é um ajuntamento, três uma multidão" (2 is a gathering, 3 is a crowd), so you can easily tell how that usually ended.

Don't get me wrong, I do find that the attitude with which Kirn approaches all things Behringer is as bloody unprofessional as it gets, and while it can be frustrating to find a brick wall when trying to formulate criticism and be constructive with it, that doesn't qualify you to use your position as a journalist to have a go at that company on every possible occasion. Some of his points don't even make sense, like "you should get the real deal" when discussing a readily accessible copy of a long expired IP of something you can only get in pristine "falling apart, will 100% fuck you over on stage, good luck finding parts" condition for dozens of times the price.

tl;dr - I don't think anyone (in their right mind at least) is equating poor taste when throwing a jab to "he's German and joke seems to evoke a style used in old Nazi propaganda, therefore he's a Nazi and Germans in general are too". It's a jab gone wrong in terms of public image for the company, not a political statement defining a people. The end.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 3, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> Is the guy they are making fun of Jewish? From the cork sniffing stuff, all the mention of wine, and the faux French accent, I thought the guy must be French. I thought the long nose was for sniffing that row of corks but maybe I'm reading too much into it. I don't know the guy they are making fun of and I don't know what the beef is between them.



Yeah, I don't really get it either but I'm certainly entertained. What's funny to me is that people see a big nose and think "jew, for sure. This is definitely a jew thing," and then proceed to get on a soapbox about anti-antisemitism. The irony is palpable.

I thought it was hilarious. _*Inconceivably *_poorly thought out, but it was funny. The accent is french. They're doing the french wine snob thing. The nose makes sense; it's _*the cork sniffer*_. I can see someone with _*no*_ context, only seeing the image, thinking that it might be some weird anti-Semite thing; but with the video and knowing about their hate/hate relationship with this guy honestly just makes it funny.

Then getting to watch the people get overly sensitive about the people that do the whole "this is antisemitism!" thing? Oh man, what a ride. This has been a fun thread. Everyone just needs to calm down a little bit sometimes. Or don't. That's fun too. 

The trademark thing is really shitty, though; for sure.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2020)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah, I don't really get it either but I'm certainly entertained. What's funny to me is that people see a big nose and think "jew, for sure. This is definitely a jew thing," and then proceed to get on a soapbox about anti-antisemitism. The irony is palpable.
> 
> I thought it was hilarious. _*Inconceivably *_poorly thought out, but it was funny. The accent is french. They're doing the french wine snob thing. The nose makes sense; it's _*the cork sniffer*_. I can see someone with _*no*_ context, only seeing the image, thinking that it might be some weird anti-Semite thing; but with the video and knowing about their hate/hate relationship with this guy honestly just makes it funny.
> 
> ...



There are other cues outside of the nose. That's just the first thing that most associate as it's been the most widespread physical stereotype in modern pop-culture. If you want, I'd be happy to take this to PM and discuss further, I just don't want to post some of this on the open forum. 

Again, I don't think they set out to make a modern day DER JUDE poster, but should have taken a step back, realized just how bad what they made looks out of context, and reconsidered.

It sort of reminds me of this stupid scene from a terrible, forgettable movie:


----------



## vilk (Mar 3, 2020)

I love Rat Race!! I didn't realize that _anyone_ didn't like that movie. And that Lovitz scene when the vet tries to shoot him is classic!


I know you're a little bit older than I am, but for those of us born in the 90's that move is definitely NOT forgettable. Fuckin..
John Cleese
Rowin Atkinson
John Lovitz
Wayne Knight
Cuba Gooding Jr
Seth Green
Whoopie
The fuckin movie even has Smash Mouth


----------



## eggy in a bready (Mar 3, 2020)

I will not stand for this disparaging of Rat Race


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 3, 2020)

Big fail for Behringer. What did they think they were going to accomplish anyways by doing this? How was this going to be good for their company? I think there's a lot more behind the scences stuff going on here than the public knows about.


----------



## Descent (Mar 3, 2020)

narad said:


> Okay, putting aside the fact that they're just rereleasing other companies' designs, whether IP on those designs has properly expired or not, check this out:
> 
> https://www.musictech.net/news/is-this-how-behringer-responds-to-criticism/
> 
> ...


I actually love it! They need to make one for Mike Akerfeldt as he needs his cork-sniffing held in check.

Didn't know Behringer was capable of such innovation!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 3, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Again, I don't think they set out to make a modern day DER JUDE poster, but should have taken a step back, realized just how bad what they made looks out of context, and reconsidered.



Oh, I agree completely. I can't believe that made it out into the public. People just miss how things can be perceived sometimes, which is all I think happened. The whole situation is just as funny as the video.


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2020)

Wow, this thread's taken off while I was asleep. A real blitzkreig.

But ya, as much as I hate giving money to companies that just rip off the intellectual work of others, I had to admit that the PolyD was pretty tempting -- I'd be down in an instant if Moog released a polyphonic model D. So I was a bit on the fence, but I'm not going to support a company that makes personal attacks against their critics (and critics who, justifiably, have skin in the game, and would lose out if Behringer put out cheap copies of their own work).

These guys could learn a thing or two from Wendy's twitter person in terms of how to throw shade without being an asshole.

Also, lol at that joke being a ripoff of another company's actual pedal.


----------



## Frostbite (Mar 3, 2020)

narad said:


> Wow, this thread's taken off while I was asleep. A real blitzkreig.


Did nazi any of this coming


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 3, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> Did nazi any of this coming



Please stop the puns before things go any fuhrer.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 3, 2020)

Do you not like wehr this thread is göring? Maybe you're reich, we might not want to putsch it.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 3, 2020)

Just fucking shut this thread down already


----------



## beerandbeards (Mar 3, 2020)

Death is the greatest death metal band ever and Chuck arguably one of the most rad dudes in history.

“Close your eyes and imagine to be without
What we take for granted every time we open our eyes”


----------



## Wuuthrad (Mar 3, 2020)

Pinnochio was an Italian children’s novel animated by Disney. 

Behringer releases affordable copies of other company’s products. 

How is this any different than copying Gibson and Fender?


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> Pinnochio was an Italian children’s novel animated by Disney.
> 
> Behringer releases affordable copies of other company’s products.



I was just joking about Behringer being a racist Nazi -- no need to actually compare him to Disney.


----------



## Avedas (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't have any context on Behringer or this guy, and I definitely thought this was a Jewish thing at first glance. It certainly looks very bad.


----------



## Wuuthrad (Mar 3, 2020)

narad said:


> I was just joking about Behringer being a racist Nazi -- no need to actually compare him to Disney.



I wasn’t comparing Behringer to Disney.

I saw the image of Peter Kirn as Pinocchio on this Behringer product (if that’s what the image is,) and didn’t see the connection that some were making.

Anyway that’s a pretty irresponsible thing to say (to say the least,) referencing a serious part of history that way.

Also not sure why people are so into talking smack about Behringer, who is making copies of musical instruments, in much the same way as guitar makers copy Gibson and Fender.


----------



## Wuuthrad (Mar 3, 2020)

Avedas said:


> I don't have any context on Behringer or this guy, and I definitely thought this was a Jewish thing at first glance. It certainly looks very bad.




Uli Behringer has been making copies of Moog and Roland synths, and others I think. Almost straight copies, that are very affordable for the past few years. As he’s said many times it was his lifelong dream. And he asks the public what he should make next, what they want.

This is very bad according to “cork sniffers” for whatever reason.

I think it’s an interesting parallel to the guitar industry!

Peter Kirn I think runs a cool website related to electronic music called cdm.link out of Germany. Create digital music was what it was years ago when I viewed it a bit. I think he makes some synths too.

I know nothing other than what I just said.

Except the image of Pinoccho isn’t Antisemitic. It’s known as representing a liar or dishonest person. To say it’s anti Semitic is I dunno pretty much a stretch imo. Maybe I’m wrong? That’s what I thought anyway.


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of Chinese-made Gibson or Fender knock-offs either. The difference is that you often get what you pay for there, as there's still a lot of skill and labor going into making the instruments.

In contrast, Uli has a state-of-the-art facility to reproduce at scale the assembly of other companies' designs. I won't lie that there's not much difference between the original and the Behringer version of many products, but I don't support undercutting the people actually doing the innovation in countries with higher wages (US, Japan) by outsourcing to a country where he can pay comparably shitty production wages.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 3, 2020)

I saw “that goofy Behringer thread I looked at briefly” hit 3 pages of content, wondered how...this is going to be hard to top as my favorite thread of the year and it’s barely March.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 3, 2020)

Welp, just as I was about to but a Behringer synth, guess I'll stick to the used market.


----------



## Avedas (Mar 3, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> Except the image of Pinoccho isn’t Antisemitic. It’s known as representing a liar or dishonest person. To say it’s anti Semitic is I dunno pretty much a stretch imo. Maybe I’m wrong? That’s what I thought anyway.


I'd agree with that, except that image doesn't look anything like Pinocchio aside from the nose lol


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 3, 2020)

Sogradde said:


> I know this might be hard to grasp for you but not everything you disagree with is Nazi content.


You may disagree, but you don’t have to be a jerk in doing so. Seems like you’re more interested in fighting with Max than contributing to the thread. Maybe try PM if it’s just one person you’re pissed off at?

FWIW, I didn’t take it as antisemitic, but I didn’t even know there WERE propaganda cartoons in 1930 Germany, so I’m on google checking it out to know.


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2020)

Avedas said:


> I'd agree with that, except that image doesn't look anything like Pinocchio aside from the nose lol



Yea, I can otherwise accept that it's not antisemitic and they just wanted the nose to stretch over the pedal, but I'm really not convinced by the "it's Pinocchio" excuse. Pinocchio doesn't really make any sense:

a.) I don't think anyone was accusing Kirn of lying, just being historically harsh on Behringer's business practices

b.) Cork-sniffing and lying aren't related either

Also, Pinocchio is made of wood and has a little hat.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 3, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> Pinnochio was an Italian children’s novel animated by Disney.
> 
> Behringer releases affordable copies of other company’s products.
> 
> How is this any different than copying Gibson and Fender?



And the Italians were part of the axis powers... COINCIDENCE?!!!! Dun Dun Duuuuuun


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 3, 2020)

narad said:


> Yea, I can otherwise accept that it's not antisemitic and they just wanted the nose to stretch over the pedal, but I'm really not convinced by the "it's Pinocchio" excuse. Pinocchio doesn't really make any sense:
> 
> a.) I don't think anyone was accusing Kirn of lying, just being historically harsh on Behringer's business practices
> 
> ...


And Pinocchio was a kid, and didn’t have a full beard. And, Kirn is a Jewish name, best as I can tell. But, like you say, maybe it was just to stretch the nose over the controls on the pedal? TBH, I’m not even sure why we’re debating this (other than soggrade’s hard on for arguing with Max) as this is just ONE of the many missteps they made here. The whole thing is embarrassing for them.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 3, 2020)

- It's ironic that Kirn isn't even Jewish. Only the name is. Yes, Kirn says he's not a Jew in the interview. So if they did mean some anti semitic thing, it would make them look even dumber. 
- In order for a caricature to really be anti semitic, wouldn't it have to imply or show something more than this Cork Sniffer example does here? I see a caricature, not an anti semitic thing. Am I missing something?


----------



## Wuuthrad (Mar 3, 2020)

Uli Behringer’s big company is https://community.musictribe.com/
with a huge manufacturing center in China.

In my opinion it appears a better facility, when compared to the Ethnic slave labor going on in some other parts of China, for Apple, Nike, etc. I’ve been reading about in the news recently.

I reckon they used a picture of Peter Kirn and used a Pinocchio style nose to represent a cork sniffer. Remember Pinocchio wasn’t just a liar per se but spun tall tales that went on and on, causing his nose to grow bigger and bigger. Makes sense to me. Kind of funny actually...


And read some of this guys blog, he’s a really cool guy actually. Much better than some of the accidental or intentional internet trolls make him out to be.

“Music Tribe is owned by our Customers:”
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-music-tribe-owned-our-customers-uli-behringer/

where he states:

“We pride ourselves to be privately owned with no board of directors, zero shareholder dividends and no dependencies on banks; most importantly we have pledged that all our earnings will be reinvested so we relentlessly focus on delivering meaningful and life-changing Customer experiences. Our belief is that everything Music Tribe owns, belongs to our Customers and hence we consider ourselves guardians and treasurers who manage our Customers’ properties with an obligation to return their trust by obsessively serving them. This is what we call Customer Obsession.”


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> Uli Behringer’s big company is https://community.musictribe.com/
> with a huge manufacturing center in China.
> 
> In my opinion it appears a better facility, when compared to the Ethnic slave labor going on in some other parts of China, for Apple, Nike, etc. I’ve been reading about in the news recently.
> ...



I don't want to argue ad infinitum about what kind of person Uli is or what conditions cause Pinnochio's nose to grow, but you have to have a very weird point of view to look at this news, and then refer to anyone but Behringer as "the accidental or intentional internet troll".


----------



## Wuuthrad (Mar 4, 2020)

narad said:


> I don't want to argue ad infinitum about what kind of person Uli is or what conditions cause Pinnochio's nose to grow, but you have to have a very weird point of view to look at this news, and then refer to anyone but Behringer as "the accidental or intentional internet troll".




Are you calling me weird?


----------



## Wuuthrad (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh wait you’re the guy who says Behringer is “such a shitty company” because... 

Whatever man. 

Be the change you want!


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> Are you calling me weird?



I mean, Uli's the one trying to troll here. And going really far out of his way to do so. So yes, as objectively as possible, I think it's weird, or ironic, or otherwise warped to look at the people reacting to his poor attempt at trolling, and to then refer to those people as trolls.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 4, 2020)

imagine fucking defending behringer


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 4, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> imagine fucking defending behringer



Befehl ist Befehl.


----------



## Exchanger (Mar 4, 2020)

Guys, guys, it's just a long nose so he can sniff all the cork knobs, it's not supposed to be Pinocchio. And as far as I know, the typical "Der Jude" stereotype is a hooked nose and not a long straight nose...I can't believe we have come to discuss such technicalities.
Now I will agree, once you think about it, yeah there is that 30's vibe to it, but I wouldn't think it was intentional. Yes, someone should have reviewed that and said "you know what maybe that's not a great idea".

Also it's château with an â [/smug French correction]


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2020)

Exchanger said:


> Guys, guys, it's just a long nose so he can sniff all the cork knobs, it's not supposed to be Pinocchio.



_Responding to critical comments on its social media pages before the video was pulled, Behringer wrote: "it's clearly a Pinocchio drawing talking about wine tasting. Some people will concoct something out of nothing. We're just having a bit of post carnival fun."_


----------



## Exchanger (Mar 4, 2020)

narad said:


> _Responding to critical comments on its social media pages before the video was pulled, Behringer wrote: "it's clearly a Pinocchio drawing talking about wine tasting. Some people will concoct something out of nothing. We're just having a bit of post carnival fun."_


I stand corrected. If anything it shows that the jewish caricature style is not intentional.


----------



## lurè (Mar 4, 2020)

narad said:


> _Responding to critical comments on its social media pages before the video was pulled, Behringer wrote: "it's clearly a Pinocchio drawing talking about wine tasting. Some people will concoct something out of nothing. We're just having a bit of post carnival fun."_



So it's a Pinocchio caricature with no antisemitic meaning.

Pinocchio was a liar and was italian.

Is Behringer assuming that all italians are liars?

Damn you Behringer!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 4, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Befehl ist Befehl.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 4, 2020)

This has some striking parallels to the Phil Anselmo White Wine thing.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 4, 2020)

I didn't realize that this same company owned TC Electronic.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 4, 2020)

TedEH said:


> I didn't realize that this same company owned TC Electronic.


And Midas, and Klark Teknik, and Turbosound, and Tannoy


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 5, 2020)

TedEH said:


> I didn't realize that this same company owned TC Electronic.


From the producers of the smash hit Pussy Melter comes...

Der Jude


----------



## thedonal (Mar 5, 2020)

Jeez. I thought I'd escaped all this when I click away from Gearslutz...


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 5, 2020)

thedonal said:


> Jeez. I thought I'd escaped all this when I click away from *Gearslutz*...



^ Quick off topic... but I need a synopsis stat.

Is that website... verboten?


----------



## thedonal (Mar 5, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ Quick off topic... but I need a synopsis stat.
> 
> Is that website... verboten?



Haha- no. It's another forum for music gear- recording, PCs, software, synths, production and guitars. Gearslutz being another phrase based around Gear Acquisition Syndrome.

Sadly the synths/electronic music bit which often discusses Behringer now has become a shadow of it's former self over recent years for self perpetuating arguments, trolling and lots of personal digs. A real shame as it was great for years. I find the users of this forum to be much more supportive of each other and grown up when it comes to disagreements by and large.

This episode has been another disappointing show of Behringer for me of insecurity. They really don't need to behave like that. Also, the internet drama that came out of it (outside the rightful reactions from journalists) has also been just annoying. I personally like that B are making classic synths that are affordable to us poor musicians (I find Moog, like Gibson add a large premium in pricing for the branding. Much as their gear is still desirable) and don't have the vintage price tag/maintenance cost. I kind of find that with the public statement, Uli B has sort of distanced himself from the situation while leaving- in this case- the marketing team in front of the bus. That's not nice either. While I will buy their products for the time being (when I can afford them), I must say I doubt he's an easy person to work for by a long stretch.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 5, 2020)

TedEH said:


> I didn't realize that this same company owned TC Electronic.


Directly and indirectly, yes.

TC is owned by Music Tribe which is a holding company. Music tribe was spun off by Behringer to expand its holdings to other brands. So Behringer created Music Tribe (formerly Music Group), then put the Behringer brand under Music Tribe as a holding, then bought TC in 2015.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

thedonal said:


> Haha- no. It's another forum for music gear- recording, PCs, software, synths, production and guitars. Gearslutz being another phrase based around Gear Acquisition Syndrome.
> 
> Sadly the synths/electronic music bit which often discusses Behringer now has become a shadow of it's former self over recent years for self perpetuating arguments, trolling and lots of personal digs. A real shame as it was great for years. I find the users of this forum to be much more supportive of each other and grown up when it comes to disagreements by and large.
> 
> This episode has been another disappointing show of Behringer for me of insecurity. They really don't need to behave like that. Also, the internet drama that came out of it (outside the rightful reactions from journalists) has also been just annoying. I personally like that B are making classic synths that are affordable to us poor musicians (I find Moog, like Gibson add a large premium in pricing for the branding. Much as their gear is still desirable) and don't have the vintage price tag/maintenance cost. I kind of find that with the public statement, Uli B has sort of distanced himself from the situation while leaving- in this case- the marketing team in front of the bus. That's not nice either. While I will buy their products for the time being (when I can afford them), I must say I doubt he's an easy person to work for by a long stretch.



Yeah, it's just so weird. 

Outside of very small enthusiast communities there's a lot of good will for the Behringer brand. 

It would be so easy for them to just ignore the criticism and sell themselves as the great gear Robin Hood. I mean, that was pretty much what they did for the first couple decades. 

I'm all for Hanlon's Razor, but this was just so stupid and lacking in self-awareness that it almost makes you think it was genuinely done out of malice, and that's without taking the poorly chosen imagery into account.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> the great gear Robin Hood


I was under the impression that Behringer has always had a bad/cheap reputation. That kind of thing where if you bring one of their pedals to checkout at a store, you get looks of "are you sure?" The kind of thing where the mention of the name starts discussions about how long it took for the last Behringer product you owned to break (I used a Behringer bass amp for a while, and it fried within a year). The kind of product that leads people to get defensive about it and call people cork sniffers because they can afford more reliable products.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

TedEH said:


> I was under the impression that Behringer has always had a bad/cheap reputation. That kind of thing where if you bring one of their pedals to checkout at a store, you get looks of "are you sure?" The kind of thing where the mention of the name starts discussions about how long it took for the last Behringer product you owned to break (I used a Behringer bass amp for a while, and it fried within a year). The kind of product that leads people to get defensive about it and call people cork sniffers because they can afford more reliable products.



In enthusiast communities, yes. In as far as your typical, casual player, it's always been more of "cool thing, but cheaper".


----------



## thedonal (Mar 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In enthusiast communities, yes. In as far as your typical, casual player, it's always been more of "cool thing, but cheaper".



I think this is where opinion splits. Behringer have a long history of making cheaper versions of other gear and have been sued (not always successfully) for doing so. Their earlier legacy pointed at lower reliability and poor build quality (though this is not always the case). They do seem to have improved a long way in terms of quality from my experience.

So some people think that their business model of making clones of classic gear is distasteful and stick up for the original manufacturers while others welcome getting affordable access to sounds in hardware.

I do wonder how many people who complain about this go out and buy generic ibuprofen instead of Neurofen... It's basically the same thing in my eyes. And from experience, big pharma companies are not the most ethical in the world.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In as far as your typical, casual player, it's always been more of "cool thing, but cheaper".


I don't know, I think this is going to vary depending on who you ask. Most of the very casual players I know here also avoid that brand and get into the same discussions - kids, students, people learning, people on budgets, etc. I avoided the brand when I was a kid (as much as I could with my very limited buying power).

Even if the opinion is driven by enthusiasts (as it usually is with a lot of things), in the age of "my opinion is whatever google says", that ends up being a pretty big chunk of a company's reputation.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

TedEH said:


> I don't know, I think this is going to vary depending on who you ask. Most of the very casual players I know here also avoid that brand and get into the same discussions - kids, students, people learning, people on budgets, etc. I avoided the brand when I was a kid (as much as I could with my very limited buying power).



Obviously folks are buying the stuff considering the huge volume of products they build and sell, over 2.5 million products shipped yearly. 

Speaking from my experience working at a retailer who sold Behringer for little over a decade, the stuff sold practically by the pallet. 

It's definitely something of a "Nickelback/FFDP" thing where absolutely everyone hates them, but somehow, magically, they sell millions of records and play sold out stadium tours.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

Behringer a decade ago was making cheap, not good versions of more expensive things. Their mixers, amps, speakers, etc were functional, but that was about it. At some point they upped the quality, and honestly, try finding a medium-sized club that isn't rocking an X32 for FOH and probably a stack of Behringer amplifiers running the mains/subs. The X-series mixers are more or less prosumer staples at this point, and their guitar pedals have a pretty heavy underground following (especially in doom, stoner, post-rock circles). I really don't feel bad for companies that have been producing the same piece of hardware for 30+ years and expect people to pay a high premium just for the brand name when there's zero R&D involved.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> Behringer a decade ago was making cheap, not good versions of more expensive things. Their mixers, amps, speakers, etc were functional, but that was about it. At some point they upped the quality, and honestly, try finding a medium-sized club that isn't rocking an X32 for FOH and probably a stack of Behringer amplifiers running the mains/subs. The X-series mixers are more or less prosumer staples at this point, and their guitar pedals have a pretty heavy underground following (especially in doom, stoner, post-rock circles). I really don't feel bad for companies that have been producing the same piece of hardware for 30+ years and expect people to pay a high premium just for the brand name when there's zero R&D involved.



I don't think the issue is folks dunking on Behringer for making copies. 

Everyone builds copies of something. 

I think it's the gaul of Behringer getting angry, and suing people (not just companies, but regular people) for pointing out they make copies that's putting people off the brand.


----------



## Exchanger (Mar 5, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> I really don't feel bad for companies that have been producing the same piece of hardware for 30+ years and expect people to pay a high premium just for the brand name when there's zero R&D involved.



You mean Gibson ? hurr hurr durr


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think the issue is folks dunking on Behringer for making copies.
> 
> Everyone builds copies of something.
> 
> I think it's the gaul of Behringer getting angry, and suing people (not just companies, but regular people) for pointing out they make copies that's putting people off the brand.


Oh no, I totally get that, I was speaking to the few posts mentioning Behringer quality. Their current stuff is as good as anything in the category/price range. Shit even the last few generations of Bugera amps/cabs have been reliable and sound good. I'm still kinda hoping they have some modern guitar modeling stuff up their sleeve just to see what they can do for 1/2 the price of Line 6/Fractal/Kemper. 



Exchanger said:


> You mean Gibson ? hurr hurr durr


Kind of. I've never played a Gibson that I didn't feel like I was fighting with, so I don't even consider them for much anyways.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

Exchanger said:


> You mean Gibson ? hurr hurr durr



Gibson probably does more actual R&D work than most brands, only that's not really an indicator of anything. The Firebird X, Dusk Tiger, and the Digital LP likely took thousands of man-hours of work, but the products themselves were underwhelming and no one really liked them in the end.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 5, 2020)

Exchanger said:


> You mean Gibson ? hurr hurr durr



Gibson must have totally smashed your girlfriend/mom/sister/dad, because the hate is strong.


----------



## gunch (Mar 5, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> Gibson must have totally smashed your girlfriend/mom/sister/dad, because the hate is strong.



Gibson must be your girlfriend/mom/sister/dad for as much as you go to bat for them


----------



## Exchanger (Mar 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson probably does more actual R&D work than most brands, only that's not really an indicator of anything. The Firebird X, Dusk Tiger, and the Digital LP likely took thousands of man-hours of work, but the products themselves were underwhelming and no one really liked them in the end.



True that. But they will still sell for 3k an instrument whose design is stuck in the 60's. If only this was attached to a guarantee of quality, but that's not what I heard.



ArtDecade said:


> Gibson must have totally smashed your girlfriend/mom/sister/dad, because the hate is strong.



I don't hate them, but I find the flagship LP really un-ergonomic, heavy, and that headstock design being both fragile and prone to tuning instability...I just like to poke fun at people who treat these guitars as some kind of ultimate relic, and this brand religiously.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

It's low hanging fruit for both sides really.

There are plenty of legitimate things to drag Gibson for, though it seems a new, mostly bullshit one pops up monthly.

On the flip side, defending brands is pretty silly in itself, especially getting somewhat personal about it.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There are plenty of legitimate things to drag Gibson for, though it seems a new, mostly bullshit one pops up monthly.



Bingo.



gunch said:


> Gibson must be your girlfriend/mom/sister/dad for as much as you go to bat for them



If Gibson was my dad, I'd be stoked because of all that Cease and Desist money rolling in.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 5, 2020)

Name a thing modern guitarists fear more than classic single cut shapes and TOM bridges.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Name a thing modern guitarists fear more than classic single cut shapes and TOM bridges.



Changing strings.


----------



## thedonal (Mar 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Changing strings.



I'm playing more bass than guitar at the mo- so buying strings is my fear!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

thedonal said:


> I'm playing more bass than guitar at the mo- so buying strings is my fear!!



I have two fretless 6s that I've been putting off new strings for the better part of a year.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Name a thing modern guitarists fear more than classic single cut shapes and TOM bridges.


Poorly balanced instruments, guys who says anything that isn't mid-tempo pentatonic soloing has "no feel", drummers that can't play to a click, boomer-ass opinions on backtracks.....


----------



## thedonal (Mar 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have two fretless 6s that I've been putting off new strings for the better part of a year.



Haha! Yeah. My fretless 5 is about a year old and I reckon those flatwounds will last a while- £60+ for another set so they'd bloody better!!!! Although I'm putting strings against costs now, it's still a lot to fork out in one go!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 5, 2020)

TedEH said:


> I don't know, I think this is going to vary depending on who you ask. Most of the very casual players I know here also avoid that brand and get into the same discussions - kids, students, people learning, people on budgets, etc. I avoided the brand when I was a kid (as much as I could with my very limited buying power).
> 
> Even if the opinion is driven by enthusiasts (as it usually is with a lot of things), in the age of "my opinion is whatever google says", that ends up being a pretty big chunk of a company's reputation.



I think it depends on the product. They offer so many things it's tough to label them overall as 'X/10 in quality.'
My interface is a Behringer, and it's been great for years. However, my dad had a Behringer bass amp a few years ago and honestly that thing was junk. I'd buy more of their studio gear but I don't think I'd get another amp from them, you know?



Jonathan20022 said:


> Name a thing modern guitarists fear more than classic single cut shapes and TOM bridges.


_*Standard tuning*_


----------



## TedEH (Mar 5, 2020)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I think it depends on the product.


That's as much a part of that reputation, I think.

If I needed a cheap mixer, I might have considered it. I'd never use an amp from them though, or really rely on anything Behringer for a live scenario. I've had pedals, a rack tuner, a bass amp, a guitar combo, a small mixer, etc from this brand and I'd never go back to any of those for anything critical or for live use. Bass amp fried, guitar combo sounded terrible and developed crackly noises, some plastic parts on the mixer broke (the xlr inputs breaking made it unusable), the rack tuner wasn't accurate unless you tuned standard, etc. They did what they were mostly meant to do, but not necessarily very well or for very long.

If someone was just learning or playing casually and wanted something usable for the cheapest possible price? Sure, go for it - but you get what you pay for, as they say. Given the reliability I've experienced before, and then add on top of it this new (to me) knowledge that they use their branding to punch down at people (be it racist or not, or some kind of weird in-joke or not)... I can't say I'm exactly lining up to buy more of their stuff.

And I'm certainly more hesitant, after this thread, to recommend the brand to casual players either.


----------



## natedog_approved (Mar 5, 2020)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> _*Standard tuning*_



Back foul beast! Back to the pit from whence you came.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 5, 2020)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> _*Standard tuning*_


Hey, most of tune to standard, we just 1-3 extra low strings below that, too.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 5, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> Hey, most of tune to standard, we just 1-3 extra low strings below that, too.



lol, I remember way back in the day someone had a quote like that in their signature here.
Something like "My favorite part about this community is that when someone says 'I tune to D,' you legitimately have to guess which octave they're referring to."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 5, 2020)

Regardless of graphics, the antics are just disgusting. The graphics are snot frosting on a vomit cake. Fucking pathetic, Behringer. Do remember that TC Electronic is part of Behringer, whom had a problem with a preset but not this.


----------



## Wuuthrad (Mar 6, 2020)

This is a good laugh, if nothing else.

People complaining about something that has absolutely nothing to do with their life.

Why does anyone care what Behringer does?

If you don’t like their products just leave them alone, eh?

What does posting trash like this accomplish?


----------



## eggy in a bready (Mar 6, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> This is a good laugh, if nothing else.
> 
> People complaining about something that has absolutely nothing to do with their life.
> 
> ...


Lmao. God forbid people have opinions about a major gear manufacturer's understandably questionable ethics


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 6, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> This is a good laugh, if nothing else.
> 
> People complaining about something that has absolutely nothing to do with their life.
> 
> ...


I dunno, mate. I'd ask you the same thing about your comment, but you posted it anyways.


----------



## gnoll (Mar 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have two fretless 6s that I've been putting off new strings for the better part of a year.



My bass player has never changed strings, but has been using the ones that were on the bass when he got it maybe 10 years or so ago (regardless which tuning we happen to be in). When one actually broke recently he replaced it with one he took from his backup bass (although grumbling about it not looking as cool because it wasn't black like his other strings).

Guess what amp brand he's using? Starts with B...


----------



## narad (Mar 6, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> If you don’t like their products just leave them alone, eh?
> 
> What does posting trash like this accomplish?



Had Behringer only heeded this advice in the first place...


----------



## Alex79 (Mar 6, 2020)

The only way Uli Behringer can salvage this is, is by quickly joining Slayer.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm just really surprised Behringer would do something like that, as my picture of them is that they're pretty much the most neutral brand ever... I mean, basically all of their products are lower priced (and sometimes pretty good) clones of something else...


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 6, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> This is a good laugh, if nothing else.
> 
> People complaining about something that has absolutely nothing to do with their life.
> 
> ...


True. It's funny these folks that call themselves members of SS.org would get so riled up over a bit of antisemitism...


----------



## Adieu (Mar 6, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Judging by your pic, you sure are a person who hates gay people.
> (I didn't call you homophobic, but your profile pic projects as much)



... when can we just be openly OK with making jokes about orientation and ethnicity again????

21st century humor is no fun anymore


----------



## narad (Mar 6, 2020)

Adieu said:


> ... when can we just be openly OK with making jokes about orientation and ethnicity again????
> 
> 21st century humor is no fun anymore



Where's the joke here? 

The meme is from a comic, and in its full context there it's funny. But when people go around using "gay" as a slang or insult, as a reaction to dumb posts, etc., there's nothing funny to that. Only evidence of a backwards way of thinking or disregard to people trying to move past it.


----------



## Adieu (Mar 6, 2020)

narad said:


> Where's the joke here?
> 
> The meme is from a comic, and in its full context there it's funny. But when people go around using "gay" as a slang or insult, as a reaction to dumb posts, etc., there's nothing funny to that. Only evidence of a backwards way of thinking or disregard to people trying to move past it.



The future looks bleak.

And gay, probably.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 6, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> This is a good laugh, if nothing else.
> People complaining about something that has absolutely nothing to do with their life.


This topic has nothing to do with your life, yet here you are complaining about people complaining... 



Wuuthrad said:


> Why does anyone care what Behringer does?


It's not specific to Behringer in the slightest - I thought it was a super crass faux pas that ended up being a PR disaster for them even if none of the meanings people read from it were true. I find it quite interesting to see a company going out of their way to have a go at a reviewer that would be rather obscure to most people not into synths or electronic music, somehow have that backfire immensely and actually acting as free promotion for said reviewer in the end.



Wuuthrad said:


> If you don’t like their products just leave them alone, eh?


Quite the opposite - I quite like it when companies get affordable versions of absurdly difficult to acquire / maintain old bits of gear that are long gone from the market, which ironically is what Peter is so keen on jumping on their throats for because "the real deal", "unicorns", all that jazz.



Wuuthrad said:


> What does posting trash like this accomplish?


"Trash" is a bit strong, but it accomplishes the same as your post or mine for that matter - a bit of banter and discussion of a controversial sequence of events. I think that while it's true some of the more emotionally charged responses are a bit on the exaggerated side of the opinion spectre, people are reading a bit too much into most of the debate that is actually going on in here. Ultimately, this is just a big PR boo boo which Behringer and other companies do from time to time and will obviously wear off soon and people find it interesting to discuss it.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 6, 2020)

Wuuthrad said:


> Why does anyone care what Behringer does?


Some people make their purchasing decisions on the basis of how they judge a company on a 'moral' level.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 6, 2020)

Adieu said:


> The future looks bleak.
> 
> And gay, probably.


Big funny. Mega comedian. Take that show on the road. 
Those jokes were never funny, and there especially not funny now that people should be more aware of how they can affect people. I’m reminded of “Schrodinger’s Douchebag” where a person decides if they were joking or not based on the reactions of those around them.


----------



## Randy (Mar 6, 2020)

Great job as always, folks. Round of applause.


----------

